# Mtn Accord full speed ahead



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

The Mountain Accord was signed yesterday. While nothing in the accord is binding or has power to affect the Central Wasatch Mountains yet, they're moving on to the "information gathering and research" phase of the plan.

An environmental impact study has to be done, seeing as they're wanting to build all sorts of new transportation in the mountains. I'm really curios to see the results of that - I don't think it'll be favorable to what the signees of the Accord want.

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=35789751&ni...d-plan-moves-forward-with-governors-signature

Governor Hebert said the following: 
"The intent of the accord is to make sure that we have transportation capability, but yet do nothing that would harm the environment or ecological systems or watershed," he explained. "The challenge will be to find a way to make it happen that follows (these principles). There are different approaches that can be taken, and there is no reason to believe that there cannot be a successful outcome."

I really don't believe the scale of transportation capabilities they're looking to implement can be done and not harm the environment. From trams to new lanes and even trains and tunnels, as has been rumored, we'd see a lot of impact.

Anyways, it's important to stay abreast of these issues. Please, please voice your concerns with local lawmakers, hassle the Mountain Accord folks, and let them know what you think of this plan.


----------

